#ubuntu-ch 2014-07-12
<belkinsa> Hello, do valentinovd come here?
<belkinsa> Hello, do valentinovd come here?
<belkinsa> does*
#ubuntu-ch 2015-07-06
<daviator> hello guys
<daviator> do anyone know any software to burn mdx file on linux?
#ubuntu-ch 2015-07-12
<moonchild> need some help with uubuntu
<KojiroAK> moonchild~ best ask the question directly.
<KojiroAK> You have a better chance of getting an answer.
#ubuntu-ch 2016-07-14
<Paul_000> Ciao
<Paul_000> chi parla Italiano?
<Paul_000> chi parla Italiano?
<Jacl55> Ciao, esiste un LUG svizzero?
<Jacl55> ciao
<paul_> ciao
#ubuntu-ch 2016-07-16
<syah> hi
